# phone camera's for your ebay/etsy business?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In the pursuit of a new camera for better pictures to display sale items, we are wondering if we can get a good quality photo with a cell phone camera. Does someone do this? How many pixels would you reccomend? (or type of phone- as of now we only have a regular older cell- no computer,etc on it and will upgrade with camera if it can do the job)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

InHisName said:


> In the pursuit of a new camera for better pictures to display sale items, we are wondering if we can get a good quality photo with a cell phone camera. Does someone do this? How many pixels would you reccomend? (or type of phone- as of now we only have a regular older cell- no computer,etc on it and will upgrade with camera if it can do the job)


Check ebay for a cheap Fujifilm A900 or A920. New those went for over $200. Now you can occasionally pick one up for under $40. One recently went for about $20. Those have a built in memory and you can add a memory card. Because they use 2 AA batteries, you're not stuck with the expense of a proprietary battery. 

Unless you need extreme closeups, the A900 or A920 can get as close as 5 or 6", it will do everything you need cheaply.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

how does this do with detailed close ups?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you want to do something like coins or get close shots of insects, it wouldn't be the best choice. This is a low growing wildflower. 










Here's another.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice! A picture is worth a thousand words......


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Overall, I am happy with my older iPhone 3G, but my wife's 3GS takes much nicer pics.

I was amazed with the 3G pics when I got mine, but it feels as antiquated as a rotary phone when compared to the new iPhone 4.

FWIW, 99% of our ebay pics are taken with one of our phones, and we list thru the free ebay app. It is so easy to list with that app!!!

We will be upgrading to the iPhone 4 soon. 

Also, my friend has a Samsung smart phone...he is using it to list too.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

My phone takes nice 8 megapixel pictures.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I've never had good luck with camera's built in phones...I have a little Cannon Powershot SD770 IS. Best camera I've ever had and it certainly isn't expensive! :thumb:
You can see just how good the pictures turn out if you click on my Toy & Hobby eBay store link below. Use the same camera for my Etsy store pictures, which is the Folk Of The Wood Crafts link!


----------

